# Best cyclocross shoes?



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a new pair of cross/mountain shoes. I currently have Mavic chasm shoes, unfortunely my feet have grown and they no longer fit. I would probably buy the Mavic Fury but the shop I bought my chasm's from went out of business and no other shops in my province carry Mavic shoes. I was just wondering what shoes you guys use and what would be a good choice.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

Love my sidi spyders for mtn and cx duty, the toe flexes a bit to make walking and running easier


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

Everyone will have differing opinions on this...

I used to be a big Sidi fan... now I'm on Giro's... I don't remember the model but they were one down from the carbon sole ones (MTB shoes on egg beater pedals)... I wanted a bit of flex in the shoe for off the bike, hence no carbon for me this time... seems to be working out just great.

Keep in mind shoes are like saddles, they are a personal choice and all fit YOU differently. 

1) Look at the features you want
2) find some that fit YOU well
3) find them in your budget.
4) higher end models can last a bit longer...

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Britishbane (Mar 4, 2009)

CactusJackSlade said:


> Everyone will have differing opinions on this...
> 
> I used to be a big Sidi fan... now I'm on Giro's...


I too made the switch from Sidi (Dominator) to Giro (Privateer). They cost $150 less, are (seemingly - only had em 4 months) better constructed, buckle mechanism is far superior to sidi,come with a semi-real insole and are more comfy for my feet in general. They do have less ventilation, which is great for cool cx races, but probably not optimal for the rest of the year.

edit: Oh and the sole on the Giro shoes is rubbery, not the hard, slippery plastic Sidi uses.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the high end specialized shoes? They look pretty nice but compared to the mavics they look really wide and chunky. To me the mavic seem like road shoes with tread and spikes, which I really like.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The S-works MTB shoe is nice, but it's quite stiff and I've had heel lift problems. Not everyone has experienced this. 

I stick with Sidi now, for fit and durability. Running Dragon 3s currently. My wife got one of the first pair of the yellow Drakos in the US and loves them (had been on Dradon 3, 2, and dominators before).


----------



## Eirikur (Aug 15, 2012)

I love my Scott Heather boots, stiff sole and Gore-Tex lining.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

I find super stiff shoes are not for me. I have 2 pairs of Bontrager shoes- RLs that are a couple of seasons old, and some 6 month old RXLs. The carbon sole of the RXLis really nice during 100 mile MTB races, but not so great when running up stairs, or up a sandy bank. The sole of the RL has enough flex that run-ups are much more comfortable.
The drawbacks of mid-grade shoes- flexier sole, less ventilated- tend to actually be an advantage during CX season. Oh, and they're a lot cheaper, too!

Los


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

sslos said:


> I find super stiff shoes are not for me.
> The drawbacks of mid-grade shoes- flexier sole, less ventilated- tend to actually be an advantage during CX season. Oh, and they're a lot cheaper, too!


^^This^^ Been using mid grade shoes and have never looked back. My latest are Giro Privateers and they are light, stiff (enough), have spike holes, and didn't set me back a month's mortgage.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

How do Giros fit, in terms of width?


----------



## Britishbane (Mar 4, 2009)

JohnStonebarger said:


> How do Giros fit, in terms of width?


I've heard many describe them as having a narrow toe box, narrower than Sidi. My experience with size 48 Giro and Sidi's is that the Giros are a bit shorter. I notice no appreciable difference in widths. They have a far more comfortable forefoot for my foot shape and a more secure heal, again for my foot shape. I also think they have more cleat range-of-adjustability than my Dominators had.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

JohnStonebarger said:


> How do Giros fit, in terms of width?


That's the problem for me, and the reason I went with another pair of Bontragers. My foot's fairly wide, and I felt a bit constricted in the Giros. 
The Bontragers are pretty wide, and fit me well.
Too bad, the Giros are really nice shoes for the money.
Los


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

I've run the Mavic Fury for the last year and a half. They fit true to size (opposed to Sidi which always seen a tad 'tight'). They've got carbon soles that don't flex period.

I use them for mt biking and cross. One consideration is that for the running course sections, a quality carbon sole can be troublesome, as the shoe will not flex at all. Makes running up short hills a bit more challenging with completely flat feet!


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't love my shimanos. They fit super good (2nd tier carbon soled ones). Not great for running lots (what cycling shoe is?). I think i'll go with Mavic next year. The shimano's seem to gum up pretty bad in sand. I will be taking a dremel to them before the state championships this weekend


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm using the nicer specialized, they are very stiff and I like the sticky rubber sole for running and redalling unclipped. The boa closure system isn't the greatest and tends to break, making it sort of a production to find replacements.

I had sidis for years, they are real nice, the soles are a little slick though.

I would not mind a little less stiffness, I'm not sure if I need such a rigid shoe, but they sure are light.


----------



## ajcsk8r (Jun 20, 2011)

ive been running specialized carbon experts. they have lasted 3 seasons of cross and two MTB, good solid shoe with spike holes. my only gripe is that they are velcro straps and if you end up running a lot in muddy situations the can come a bit loose.(not that you'll notice because your in so much CX pain)

the most awesome thing about spec. is the warranty, these were an upgrade from a lower end model that started to peel up between the heel and the sole of the foot, no questions asked full credit for a new pair!! BOOM


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

make sure they fit and are comfortable. Make sure you can run in them. Some folks grab the stiffest shoe they can find and then find they suck to run in. Sidis in the old day had soles that were too slippery and when dismounting at speed on wet tramac produced painful results. The new shoes may be better.


----------

